# Orka GS5 OS Irons



## GB72 (May 21, 2012)

The first thing to mention when it comes to buying Orka clubs is that it so much more than handing over your money. They do not sell direct to the public and only through approved fitters and club makers. What you get with Orka is a full on custom fit built into the price. There are no limits on what combinations you can have, no using only shafts designed for the manufacturer, this really is having clubs built personally for you. 

The GS5 OS irons do not really live up to their name. They are not massive super GI heads. They are more in line with the JPX800 than the Ping G range. They have a modern look to them and instill loads of confidence over the ball. They are cast but when you find the middle they feel sweet, probably the best feel of any iron that I have tried. Whilst mis hits will still fly a decent way, you can still feel and hear when the ball has not come out of the sweet spot. They also fly a long way with a towering ball flight. I know that the lofts are strong but no stronger than my old Cobra set and these leave them for dead. 

Despite only having been out with them a few times, the performance has impressed me. They have proved so easy to hit that my faithful 4 iron hybrid has gone out of the bag to be replaces with an actual 4 iron and I have never had the confidence to carry one of these. Equally impressive is the spin produced on the shorter irons that are now coming back out of their pitch marks on admittedly receptive greens. 

One real benefit for me is the fact that they have been made marginally longer. This was not due to any measurement (I am 6ft 1 but have long arms so standard can work for me) but rather so allow me to have a more upright posture and reduce the strain on my back that has been damaged through years of playing rugby.

I really would recommend that people looking for new clubs at least give Orka a try. The experience is great, the clubs superb and if you can hit the better player clubs, you can have the head customised to look how you want. Above all though, it is nice to have something different.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 21, 2012)

The RS5's look lovely. As do the RS(?)1's (the blades). I'd definitely consider a set since they're british made. I need money for that kind of stuff first though  

Nice review though mate. Glad you're getting on well with them.


----------



## chris661 (May 21, 2012)

Some pics!!

Sounds good and a good review


----------



## GB72 (May 21, 2012)

Will get some pics up soon but need to clean them before I get the Camera out as I have managed to get out on the course every day since they arrived.


----------



## DaveM (May 22, 2012)

Nice review. Will have to look at them. Bonus with them being British as well. Do they have a web site. Will have to have a look.


----------



## GB72 (May 22, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Nice review. Will have to look at them. Bonus with them being British as well. Do they have a web site. Will have to have a look.
		
Click to expand...

www.orkagolf.com


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 22, 2012)

They look great. Where did you go to get fitted and who did you order them from? Also if you dont mind me asking is how much were they? Been toying with some new irons now my handicap is dropping and like the look of these.


----------



## GB72 (May 22, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			They look great. Where did you go to get fitted and who did you order them from? Also if you dont mind me asking is how much were they? Been toying with some new irons now my handicap is dropping and like the look of these.
		
Click to expand...

This thread details my fitting experience:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...at-I-Had-Today................&highlight=orka


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 22, 2012)

Cheers for that. Very interesting indeed. I have recently hit the I20's and the Titleist 712 CB Forged which felt super. Will be giving these some thought now to see how they perform against the other 2 I mention.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 24, 2012)

Nice review, I enjoyed reading it. I went to the site expecting to like what I saw but nothing really turned me on. I am not in the market for irons but I will look at there range again in the future.


----------

